# Move to Western Mexico



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

Looking for suggestions where in Western Mexico to move where the people are relatively educated and affluent. I have a budget of $1100 US. Thanks in advance for your help
Al


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

udabes said:


> Looking for suggestions where in Western Mexico to move where the people are relatively educated and affluent. I have a budget of $1100 US. Thanks in advance for your help
> Al


Actually, udabe, that is a rather skimpy budget for one to live among relatively affluent and educated Mexicans in Western Mexico or Western Uganda for that matter. You might wish to try Western Ghana outside of the finer pricincts of Accra.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

udabes said:


> Looking for suggestions where in Western Mexico to move where the people are relatively educated and affluent. I have a budget of $1100 US. Thanks in advance for your help
> Al



You will need and income of at least $1950 a month just to qualify for a visa to live here...


----------



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

Not true. I lived in Veracruz two and a half years until Oct of last year and have a temporary visa.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

True,One of the criteria that the Mexican authorities require for the issuance of a Temporary Resident Visa is that the applicant prove that they have 'sufficient funds to sustain themselves while in Mexico' and/or a proven steady income. The financial requirements have been tightened-up following the introduction of the new immigration law that was enacted in 2012.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

udabes said:


> Not true. I lived in Veracruz two and a half years until Oct of last year and have a temporary visa.


What sort of temporary visa do you have? Is it still current?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe it is a tourist visa and then there is no requirement.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Maybe it is a tourist visa and then there is no requirement.


That's true, but a tourist visa is only good for 180 days, and the OP wrote that he lived in Vera Cruz for two and a half years.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> That's true, but a tourist visa is only good for 180 days, and the OP wrote that he lived in Vera Cruz for two and a half years.


Every 180 days or so, I took the night bus up to Reynosa until SS kicked in.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

udabes said:


> Not true. I lived in Veracruz two and a half years until Oct of last year and have a temporary visa.


Veracruz City of Veracruz State? Among relatively "affluent" and "educated" neighbors or dirt poor farmers? What do you mean by "temporary visa"? One requiring minimal income achievements of a simple tourist visa? Tell us more about yourself and your financial capacity so that prospective immigrants thinking of moving here will not be mislead by your comments.


----------



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry it is a temporary resident visa good for one year at a time. My income is $1300. I lived in the city of Coatpec, just outside of Xalapa. The two neighborhoods I lived in everyone had cars, computers. Most were professionals, worked for major companies or self employed.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Veracruz City of Veracruz State? Among relatively "affluent" and "educated" neighbors or dirt poor farmers? What do you mean by "temporary visa"? One requiring minimal income achievements of a simple tourist visa? Tell us more about yourself and your financial capacity so that prospective immigrants thinking of moving here will not be mislead by your comments.


After a response such as this, I doubt if the OP will ever respond again.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I know semantics but there is no tourist visa unless you are from a country that requires one like some countries in Eastern Europe,etc...The 180 day FMM is a tourist/visitor permit not a visa.........Here is a list of countries that require a visa to visit as a tourist:

Countrys and Regions that requiere a visa to travel to Mexico - Instituto Nacional de Migración


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I know semantics but there is no tourist visa unless you are from a country that requires one like some countries in Eastern Europe,etc...The 180 day FMM is a tourist/visitor permit not a visa.........Here is a list of countries that require a visa to visit as a tourist:
> 
> Countrys and Regions that requiere a visa to travel to Mexico - Instituto Nacional de Migración


This is true, but a visa can be defined as any written document allowing the alien to enter a foreign country for a specific time period.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

udabes said:


> Sorry it is a temporary resident visa good for one year at a time. My income is $1300. I lived in the city of Coatpec, just outside of Xalapa. The two neighborhoods I lived in everyone had cars, computers. Most were professionals, worked for major companies or self employed.


Under the old system, your income would have been enough to make you eligible for an FM3 or its successor visa, the No Inmigrado. Under the new system, it will not be enough, unfortunately.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

we may have seen the last of this OP..........


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, maybe he didn't read what he wrote in the original post...because it was kinda....offensive wasn't it? - I only want to live by rich educated people-.....ouch just writing that makes me flinch...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

terrybahena said:


> Well, maybe he didn't read what he wrote in the original post...because it was kinda....offensive wasn't it? - I only want to live by rich educated people-.....ouch just writing that makes me flinch...


And we responded by asking for a bio and a financial statement. That makes me flinch.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> And we responded by asking for a bio and a financial statement. That makes me flinch.


Not me. The questions we asked him needed to be asked, so we could give him useful answers to his questions.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Not me. The questions we asked him needed to be asked, so we could give him useful answers to his questions.


Perhaps, but this type of response has happened before to someone new to the forum asking a simple question without knowing the format we prefer. You'll never see this user again. Was the answers we gave "useful?"


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

God we have a lot of people flinching and yes chcois it is semantic wether a visa or a permit you still need something official to let you in.

Coatepec is a nice little town Do you want to move to another little town or a large city? 
How about Jalapa'?
You can find just about any type of neighborhood in Guadalajara it is a question of looking. 
Are you interested in the coast or highlands? How about Colima?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Todos Santos BCS, sounds about right for this ex Veracruz expat...can not get much more westerly...


----------



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

Where would 65,000 MXN a month place you?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

boating2go said:


> Where would 65,000 MXN a month place you?


In Mexico that kind of monthly budget would place you somewhere in the upper crust of society!


----------



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> In Mexico that kind of monthly budget would place you somewhere in the upper crust of society!


Thank you for the answer, takes a load off our minds.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

boating2go said:


> Thank you for the answer, takes a load off our minds.


Are you sure you want to hang around those kind of people?


----------

